# iMac G5 : pb démarrage



## DavidFR75 (28 Novembre 2009)

Mon iMac G5 s'éteint brutalement après quelques secondes. Je m'explique : 

J'ai le Bong de démarrage, le disque dur démarre, les ventilateurs aussi et puis plus rien. Coupure totale. 

J'ai fait le test préconisé par Apple : http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2094?viewlocale=fr_FR

Les voyants 1 et 2 s'allument normalement. Par contre, le 3 s'allume et s'éteint immédiatement. Et là, plus de jus. 

J'en déduis que mon alimentation fonctionne normalement. Ce qui est d'ailleurs logique puisqu'elle a été changée il y a à peine 1 an. 

Le problème vient-il de la carte mère ? 

J'ai aussi testé un démarrage en testant les différentes barrettes de RAM, cela ne change rien. Réinitialisé la PRAM, idem. 

Par contre, j'ai démarré mon G5 en mode target, et là le disque dur est monté normalement sur le bureau de mon mac Intel et j'ai même pu récupérer mes données. C'est déjà ça ! L'écran aussi était allumé avec le symbole Firewire qui se baladait... Donc, ça doit pas être l'écran ? 

Alors, la carte mère ou autre chose ???


----------



## boninmi (28 Novembre 2009)

As-tu réinitialisé la SMU comme cela figure à un endroit de l'article d'Apple cité ?

Sinon ton problème ressemble à ce qui est décrit dans divers post de ce forum sur les G5, cherche dans le forum, il y a par exemple celui-ci:

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/pb-de-demarrage-imac-g5-157081-2.html


----------



## DavidFR75 (28 Novembre 2009)

Oui, je l'ai fait. 

Mais moi je n'ai même pas la pomme au démarrage. 

C'est comme si une sécurité intervenait et coupait le courant. Entre le moment où j'allume le Mac et le moment où il s'éteint tout seul il doit y avoir 5 secondes ! 

L'écran ne s'allume même pas.


----------



## Sly54 (28 Novembre 2009)

Copier coller de ce post dans ce fil :
J'ai eu ca (allumage, puis extinction de la machine toute seule) il y a un bout de temps.
C'était l'alimentation; elle a été changée et je n'ai plus eu le problème.


----------



## DavidFR75 (29 Novembre 2009)

Sly54 a dit:


> Copier coller de ce post dans ce fil :
> J'ai eu ca (allumage, puis extinction de la machine toute seule) il y a un bout de temps.
> C'était l'alimentation; elle a été changée et je n'ai plus eu le problème.



Cela ne me semble pas logique : d'abord parce que le voyant 1 ne s'allumerait pas. C'est le problème que j'avais il y a un an quand mon alimentation a lâché. Et puis, si c'est l'alim, comment expliquer que je puisse démarrrer le Mac en mode Target et récupérer sans pb les données du disque dur ?


----------



## boninmi (29 Novembre 2009)

Une panne n'est pas toujours franche. Ton alim peut merder sans être totalement naze.


----------



## DavidFR75 (29 Novembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Une panne n'est pas toujours franche. Ton alim peut merder sans être totalement naze.



Certes, certes... Mais je pense que dans ce cas, ça déconnerait aussi quand je démarre en mode target.


----------



## boninmi (29 Novembre 2009)

Est-ce que tu peux démarrer sur le DVD système d'origine (touche C) ?


----------



## DavidFR75 (1 Décembre 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Est-ce que tu peux démarrer sur le DVD système d'origine (touche C) ?



J'ai pas osé essayer de peur de ne pouvoir extraire le CD... D'ailleurs, pour pouvoir l'insérer il faudrait que le Mac reste allumé suffisamment longtemps !


----------

